# HVAC ------------------------------Autocad BLOCK



## م/زيكو تك (1 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمـــن الرحيم​ 




هذه 100 صفحه اوتوكاد مفهرسه تحتوي على500 تفصيله عن
الرسم الهندسي والتصميم وشروط التركيب 
لجميع اجزاء وشبكات ::::: التكييف بكافه انواعه، دوائر التبريد، دوائر التحكم،الحريق والصرف الصحي​ 
الرابط::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::http://ifile.it/bnl97vc​ 
من الممكن بستعمال هذه البلوكات رسم مشروع كامل بمجرد التوصيل بينها​ 


ومن يريد المزيد نحن في الخدمه
والله الموفق​


----------



## eng_mshmsh (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا يازيكو بس المشكله ان اللينك مش شغال


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على التنويه مشمش هذا هو الرابط الجديد 

الرابط:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::http://ifile.it/bnl79vc


----------



## amr fathy (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك ...................


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2009)

تسلم الايادى يا زيكو


----------



## mohamed mech (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و ربنا ميحرمناش منك يا ابو الزيك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (2 مارس 2009)

تسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام يازيكو​


----------



## eng_moudgamal (2 مارس 2009)

الملف غير موجود

لكن

ربنايوفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

http://ifile.it/bnl79vc
http://ifile.it/bnl79vc
http://ifile.it/bnl79vc
http://ifile.it/bnl79vc
http://ifile.it/bnl79vc
http://ifile.it/bnl79vc


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 مارس 2009)

أزيك ياأخ زيكو . الرجاء لو سمحت بسط الموضوع أكثر . أي بدون الداون لود المزعج حيث يطلب مني اليوسر نيم ثم الباسورد ومع ذلك لايتم الدخول . فالرجاء وضع الوضوع على ملف سهل الحصول عليه كأن يكون pdf او أوتوكاد . وشكرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

الرابط يعمل بكفاءه ممتازه-------- والملفات بصيغه اتوكاد للتمكن من استعمالها وتحويلها كما تريد


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.ahmed_latif (4 أبريل 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/217261885/hvac_block.rar


----------



## م/زيكو تك (5 أبريل 2009)

eng.ahmed_latif قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/217261885/hvac_block.rar


 

شكرا حبيبي للرابط الاضافي وياريت تشارك معانا طالما عندك حاجات-


----------



## zanitty (6 أبريل 2009)

اه صحيح هى ليه الناس الجميله دى مختفيه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء ياأخ زيكو شرح مبسط لطريقة التحميل . لأني غلبت ومش عارف أعمل أيه . وبارك الله فيك


----------



## AtoZ (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا بطل-- والله كنت ادورها وما حصلتها غير في هذه المنتدى


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## light man (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة المهمة و المفيدة تقبل خاص تحياني


----------



## سامحنى (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخ زيكو رجعتنا للزمن الجميل وجزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مايو 2009)

اشكركم اخواني على ردودكم الطيبه ونسألكم الصلاه على اشرف الخلق والمرسلين


----------



## خالد العسيلي (23 مايو 2009)

صلى الله عليه و آله وصحبه و سلم

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك عليك يا سيدي يا أبا القاسم


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


----------



## ramadan jida (25 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## asd_84 (25 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير اخي زيكو وبارك فيك ورحمك وغفر لك ولوالديك*


----------



## rwanm (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي زيكو وبارك الله فيك وامثالك ونرجو المزيد لاننى جديد فى الموضوع


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هديل كريم (9 أغسطس 2009)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> أزيك ياأخ زيكو . الرجاء لو سمحت بسط الموضوع أكثر . أي بدون الداون لود المزعج حيث يطلب مني اليوسر نيم ثم الباسورد ومع ذلك لايتم الدخول . فالرجاء وضع الوضوع على ملف سهل الحصول عليه كأن يكون pdf او أوتوكاد . وشكرا


 
تستطيع عمل التالي اضغط على الرابط الذي اعطاه الاخ زيكو جزاه الله خيرا
ثم بعد ذلك تظهر لك شاشه مكتوب في الجزء الايسر العلوي منها العباره التاليه
request down load ticket
اضغط عليها وانتظر لحظات للتحميل تجد شاشه يظهر على الجزء العلوي من اليمين خانه وبجنبها رموزوعاده تكون احرف و/او ارقام قم بادخال هذه الرموز في الخانه ثم اضغط اوكي
تظهر لك بعد لحظه من الجهه العلويه على اليمين كلمهdown load
اضغط عليها وحمل ان شاء الله


----------



## هديل كريم (9 أغسطس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> شكرا على التنويه مشمش هذا هو الرابط الجديد
> 
> الرابط:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::http://ifile.it/bnl79vc


 
شكرا ايها الرائع زيكو جزاك الله خيراعلى هذه الملفات الرائعه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2009)

و الله يا سيدي لو تحمله من لينك تان علشان موش كل واحد فينا خبير بفنون التحميل مثلك و بارك الله فيكم خلال


----------



## احمد نميرى (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس مشمش على هذه المشاركة اتمنى ان يكون عندك مزيد من مثل هذه الرسومات


----------



## احمد نميرى (10 أغسطس 2009)

:34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34:اقصد الاخ زيكو


----------



## apo_mosa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> بسم الله الرحمـــن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



غفر الله لك ولوالديك 
لي طلب هل بالأمكان إعادة رفعه على اي موقع شئت لأن (((((( file expired ))))))
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pora (22 ديسمبر 2009)

file expired


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو من الاخوة رفع الملف مرة ثانية حتي تعم الفائدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*نرجو من الاخوة رفع الملف مرة ثانية حتي تعم الفائدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng.muneer (25 سبتمبر 2010)

متميز بكل مواضيع اخ زيكو ......يا ريت يا اخوان اي حد عندو الملف يرفعو مره ثانيه 


مشكوووووورين


----------



## samy m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور يا هندسة ......يا ريت لو ممكن اعادة الرفع لانتهاء الرابط............ و ألف شكر


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*نرجو من الاخوة رفع الملف مرة ثانية حتي تعم الفائدة 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

هل من الممكن الرفع مره أخري 
الرساله الموجوده no such file


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (8 فبراير 2011)

هل من الممكن الرفع مره أخري 
الرساله الموجوده no such file


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يبارك فيك و الى الامام دائما*​


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (4 مارس 2011)

ممكن الرابط على الميديا فير


----------



## وحيد الخلية (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجو اعادة رفع الملف من جديد


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engtamer83 (17 يوليو 2012)

ممكن الرابط على الميديا فير

او المرفقات​


----------



## م سامى زكى (17 يوليو 2012)

_*ممكن الرابط على الميديا فير*_​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا استاذ زيكوووووووووو


----------



## م سامى زكى (30 يوليو 2012)

ممكن الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## حيدراكرم (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الرجاء أعادة تحميل الملفات 
مع شكري وتقديري لجميع الأخوان وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير


----------



## elsharkasy (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم على المجهود الرائع
ونتمنى منك رفع الملفات على رابط اخر لانها لاتعمل او اى احد من الاعضاء الى حملها يعيد رفعها ثانيه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## essam ahmed 2009 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن تعرفه على رابط تانى غير الموقع ده بليز


----------



## klmnopq (27 أبريل 2013)

نرجو اعاده الرفع وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (25 يوليو 2014)

ممكن الرفع مرة اخري ... او ارفقه في المنتدي جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

